# Linux World of Goo: no sound : (



## naikon (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, I have gotton World of Goo working under 
freebsd 7.1 working recently using linux_base-fc6. 
I can't for the life of me get sound working though.

when I select the dsp driver(oss) in the config and run 
the game, everything works, but the debug info simply
tells me that the oss driver was selected, and that audio not 
initialised. Is it possible to emulate ALSA under FreeBSD?

I have tried other games like darwinia and uplink demos from 
the ports tree, and the same problem persists.

I have installed most linux related sound libraries but alas no
use. Are there any sysctls values to be set?

Please enlighten me, I would love to game with sound under 
this excellent operating system


----------



## ale (Apr 27, 2009)

Can you try this?
`# sysctl hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap=1`


----------



## vermaden (Apr 27, 2009)

naikon said:
			
		

> Is it possible to emulate ALSA under FreeBSD?


Fortunelly, no.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2009)

Linux programs should be able to use OSS though. Perhaps you're missing some library? I had a similar issue not to long ago with the linux-flashplayer. Turns out it wanted a different version of openssl then the one I had installed. Oddly enough everything worked except sound.

Have a look with:

```
/compat/linux/bin/sh /compat/linux/usr/bin/ldd /path/to/linux/executable
```


----------



## naikon (Apr 27, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Can you try this?
> `# sysctl hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap=1`



It just returns with: 


```
"sysctl: unknown oid'hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap'
```

Maybe another kernel compilation is in order?


----------



## naikon (Apr 27, 2009)

I have ldd'd the linux binary, and they are all 
linked fine. There is no reference to openssl in the manual
or the library requirments.

Man, this is stumping me


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2009)

Is wasn't saying openssl was the problem, just that a missing library prevented everything else from loading.

But if they're all there then this isn't the problem..

Is audio working in native fbsd applications?


----------



## naikon (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, sound works in native applications, even in the 
linux flashplayer9.

I wonder if this particular app doesent support sound 
under freebsd emualation. It's not like there is official 
support from the devs. Only ut2003-demo has sound, and also 
exhibits grpahical artifacts unlike world World of Goo.

Ut2003 is the only port that does have sound though.


----------



## ale (Apr 28, 2009)

I have linux-doom3, linux-enemyterritory, linux-quake4, and rtcw and they all have sound.
Some years ago the audio stopped but I've found that with the mentioned sysctl the sound was working again.
I use linux_base-fc-4 and _compat.linux.osrelease=2.4.2_, because, when linux_base-fc-6 was committed, I've tested it but it was working worse.
I've also tested linux_base-f8 but it's even worse because I think that something is not working properky with the linux part of the nvidia-driver.
I also get a message like: _FATAL: kernel too old_ and a core dump installing the nvidia-driver with 2.6.16.

What is strange is the message about the sysctl, that's what I have
	
	



```
$ sysctl hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 1
```
Also, in /usr/ports/UPDATING you can find a note about the fact that compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16 is not fully supported in 7.x.

Can you try with linux_base-fc-4 ?


----------



## naikon (May 16, 2009)

I passed the above sysctl parameters in the latest RELEASE 7.2.
Everything works fine now with the linux_base overridden to 2.6*

Thanks again for the help folks:e


----------

